# Moon Light



## Papagorgio (Mar 30, 2004)

Tonight I turned my moon light on my tank again after leaving underneath the tank for months. I put it in the middle of of my 125 gallon tank. I have to be honest I felt as close to God watching my fish under that light. At first they wouldn't swim past the light. As minutes passed a few of them would cross and the sight of them was amazing. I found myself laid out on the kitchen floor watching them nervously swimming across the light to the other side. Each of them looked so beautiful under the light. Finally after about 10 minutes they were swimming back and forth, the colors and their gorgeous bodies under an artificial moon made remember just how much I love those bastards. I'm defrosting a steak for them tommarrow.


----------



## jiaguy (Jan 28, 2005)

pictures are worth a thousand words....


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Yeah. Would be lovely with some great pictures


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

post pics!!! i wanna see!!! what is a moon light? where do you get it??


----------



## Yarbles! (Oct 23, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> [snapback]889298[/snapback]​


Sure pics would be nice, but thanks for sharing. I'm sure there are others on this site who are considering the purchase of a moonlight, and it's nice to know that someone had a positive experience.

I have a moonlight... maybe I should move it to the tank in my bedroom so I have something to watch if I can't sleep.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

Where you buy moon light!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I built a 10 LED moonlight last week, I really like how it looks. Ill post pics next week because I know there are a lot of people considering adding some to their tanks.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i use a light blue light for a moon light


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

yes add pics


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

My red LEDs are sweet as hell on my 75. I just have two bundles with about 10 lights each. They point in either direction. I'll get a pic later if anybody really wants to see.


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

kevinhaeb said:


> My red LEDs are sweet as hell on my 75. I just have two bundles with about 10 lights each. They point in either direction. I'll get a pic later if anybody really wants to see.
> [snapback]889465[/snapback]​


yes yes plz


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Alright, but I want 20 bucks paypal'd to me.jk.....give me about two minutes


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

kool


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Here's a pretty crappy one, but I will take some good ones tonight..........


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

nice but a bit to dark where you get it?


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I have black gravel and my camera isn't the top of the line 4,000 dollar model. I have sand in the tank now, so it should be better when I take them tonight.


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

where can i buy the red light thingy


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I made my own, but you can go to ebay and find some sweet deals. I definitely prefer red over blue, unless you are trying to duplicate the moon. That is what they are actually meant for, mostly in saltwater tanks.


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

what you make it out of


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

marky said:


> what you make it out of
> [snapback]889512[/snapback]​


 It's quite simple, all you need are some leds, wire, resistors, a powersource and something to set it up on (and a soldering iron of course).


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^^ pics were posted....

anyways, I like that red light, kinda cool. But I saw another guy on this board that used a blue night light.


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

that's sweet. i've got two blue 12 inch cathodes i was thinking about hooking up to my piranha tank.

possibly linking them up to my xbox so whenever i turn the box on they light up the tank.

However i also wanted to have the power source to my 110V wall outlet and these cathodes are designed for computer molex connectors. 
i'll see what i can whip up when i get back home and post some pics. should be pretty sweet.

i had also seen a really neat circuit board that made the cathodes "flow"

here's what i mean:
cathode throbber


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

oh yah,

one question, i heard colored lights, especially red can be kind of stressful for fish. is that at all true?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MOVE TO EQUIPMENT FORUM


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

ok, I set it all up, go a hold of a digicam but I can't make the camera take the pics :s, all I get is a black picture. The moonlight itself looks amazing, you can see the Ps, the decor, everything. Can someone give me some tips so that I can take the pics and post them?like messing with the set up and stuff. It's a sony if that helps.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Filo said:


> ^^ pics were posted....
> 
> anyways, I like that red light, kinda cool. But I saw another guy on this board that used a blue night light.
> 
> ...


but not LIGHTER PICS!!!!!!! you post whore


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Heres your lighter photos you demanding a-holes....jk. I still have some work to do on the tank. I ordered about three times as many plants. The last photo is my moonlight setup. It's two LED brake light bulbs( from APC(car company) that are mounted into an existing 18 inch light. I think it's 18 inches, but you get the idea. It looks amazing in complete darkness. The pictures are of a door open with lights on through the door. My camera just isn't good enough to capture the true color in complete darkness. Hope you enjoy, Kevin


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet man!!


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

Sweet lights brotha!.

I just bought a new light for my tank cuz i want my plants to reach proper potential. The sweet thing is that its got a moonlight built into it. My friend has got my cam, so when i get it back i'll post pics.


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

You should be able to get moonlights or LEDs from any autoparts store.


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

You should be able to get moonlights or LEDs from any autoparts store.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

looks awesome man.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

I never saw this before what would work better lights or LEDs


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

LEDS last longer and draw less power to run. I leave mine on all day, though you can't really tell during the daytime. I personally like the spotlight look that the LEDs give off. You can leave the edges of your tank dark or just do whatever you want if you build your own LEDs. If you are just trying to simulate the moon, it would do the same thing to have lights/actinic bulbs. There just seem to be more possibilities with LEDs as oppossed to standard lights.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey Kevin where did you get your LEDs from do you have a pic on how you got your's set up?


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

No pic at this time, but I will explain. I went to good old walmart and bought 2 apc brake lights. They are a 12 bulb cluster. Had some wire laying around. I went to the electronics section and bought an adjustable voltage power supply. It has different ends that you can use for different things such as phones and cd players. Its adjustable from 3.5-12 volts or something. Well, I went home and grabbed an old 18 inch light I had laying around. As long as you have something that can hold them still you will be fine. I spliced the positive and Neg. ends of the power supply to the LEDs. Now the only thing to worry about if you are using actual single LEDs that run about 30 cents a piece is the amount of power going to them. You have to use resisitors to cut down the power supply to reg. LEDs. I have mine pegged out at 12, but I can turn them down by flipping the switch. You can look around, but I just didn't feel like waiting to have everything ship in. If you do it my way, you won't need resistors. If you have any skill at splicing wires than you can make your own LED moonlight. It's just figuring out where to house them at.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

thanks man I'm going to give it a shot. I know about elctronics and it can't be that hard to figure out.


----------



## Papagorgio (Mar 30, 2004)

I wish I could take a picture. I went to a company party with my camera and got wasted ended up losing my camera.







The moon light I got is a 50 dollar little number that looks just like moon light. I think it might be a salt water thing from the shop I got it at. My brother is into salt water. Gorgeous though I'm going to go see them under the light right now.


----------



## Fish Dude (Mar 8, 2005)

Great forum you all got here.







Glad I found it. I recently setup my 75 gal tank with 6 2" rb's from Pedro. There doing great a week later and eating like little horses LOL. I put in an el cheapo set of moonlights (3 white LED set) from my LFS and they instantly responded. Man do they look cool swiming around under the soft light effect and I finnally got to watch them feed on some real small guppies. They seem to really enjoy it as they are no longer hiding in the dark spots of the tank. I have a bunch of live plants in the tank so I'm keeping my atinic and 10000k lights on for 8 hrs a day still but have the moonligts kick in at 6:00pm so I can enjoy them in the evening. I just ordered this set off ebay as I would like to have a bit more light in there and you can't beat these guys price for this quality of LED

Ebay link


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

oko here are my blue leds when they were on my cichlid tank but i got rid of my cichlids so now they are on my rbp tank they look sick
View attachment 52087


----------

